

Thank you all: Relaunching after feedback from this thread - lbl

Just wanted to thank everyone for feedback on my site. Here is the relaunch<p>Few days ago I read a post here by @berube on testing new ideas. http://startupbound.com<p>A bit late for me to implement that concept as I already invested and launched my product. In that thread I had asked for some feedback on my product site because I was having good success selling offline but not from my website. I got some good feedback about the site and also some hints from @berube's post.
So here is the redesign and re-launch with new bold domain to match the game http://FuckThisCardGame.com . Already seeing positive response and inquiries from retail.<p>for those interested in seeing the old site here u go http://FuckThisCardGame.com/oldsite.png
======
lbl
fyi I will be posting on the marketing of this game on
<http://littlebookoflearning.com>

------
johnny22
any chance for more non video content about how the game works?

Also, the backstory sounds interesting. It might make me want to buy the game.

So it'd be cool to see it on the page.

~~~
lbl
Hi johnny22 Backstory and card photos are added

